# Spraying urea



## Alex_18 (Mar 9, 2019)

I bought some 46-0-0 from a local ewing and want to spray it for a foliar app but im having trouble finding the right formula to use. I want to put down ~.25lb of N/1k sqft. What is the mic rate i need to follow as far as how much urea to water? Ive tried to find the answer on here but haven't had much luck. Thanks in advance


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You would want to add 1/2 pound of UREA to ONE GALLON of water and spray that over 1,000 sq/ft. That will give you .23 lbs of Nitrogen over the given area. The more water you can use the better as to prevent leaf tip burn. The more hydrated the grass is the less chance of it happening.


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

Usually people spray .2lbs or less nitrogen in 1 gallon of water/k. Personally I use 0.15-0.2lbs/k in 1 gallon of water and just leave it on there without watering in (I have never burned doing this in the Texas heat.)

Usually above 0.2lbs people start to increase the carrier volume to 2+ Gallons or they will water it in with a quick run of the sprinklers after several hours


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Here is another good read and will probably answer a lot of your questions too.

MQ's Liquid Lawn Fertilizing Plan


----------



## Alex_18 (Mar 9, 2019)

@Mightyquinn i read your topic from when you made the switch, which got me interested in this form of applying N. So am i over thinking it? Does the N i woul get from 1 lb of granular urea transfer over to the same amount of N from a foliar app? 1/2lb of UREA will put out .23lbs of N weather its melted down in water or put out granular?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Alex_18 said:


> @Mightyquinn i read your topic from when you made the switch, which got me interested in this form of applying N. So am i over thinking it? Does the N i woul get from 1 lb of granular urea transfer over to the same amount of N from a foliar app? 1/2lb of UREA will put out .23lbs of N weather its melted down in water or put out granular?


Yes, you are correct. Whether it's applied granularly or melted down in water it's all the same.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Spraying is the way. More uniform than granular, and you can go much lower rates. I normally apply .25 N per 1 K every 2 weeks or so. Lately I've been applying about .35 every 7-10 days trying to get my lawn to thicken up through the sand and mowing every 2 days.


----------



## Alex_18 (Mar 9, 2019)

rjw0283 said:


> Spraying is the way. More uniform than granular, and you can go much lower rates. I normally apply .25 N per 1 K every 2 weeks or so. Lately I've been applying about .35 every 7-10 days trying to get my lawn to thicken up through the sand and mowing every 2 days.


Thats the plan im going with also. .25 N per 1k every 2-3 weeks along with Main Event and PGR when needed


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

Does the water need to be hot in order to adequately dissolve the Urea or will cold water work?


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Uk0724 said:


> Does the water need to be hot in order to adequately dissolve the Urea or will cold water work?


Cold water works, it will just take longer to dissolve. When urea dissolves it actually makes the solution colder (endothermic dissolution), so having warm water speeds things up.


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

LeeB said:


> Uk0724 said:
> 
> 
> > Does the water need to be hot in order to adequately dissolve the Urea or will cold water work?
> ...


Good to know. Thank you that was helpful.

Save me some trips to the sink


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Uk0724 said:


> LeeB said:
> 
> 
> > Uk0724 said:
> ...


I've forgotten what amount of urea is supposed to dissolve per gallon of water, but I'm fairly successful at dissolving 7-9 lbs of Urea in 3-4 gallons of hot water. I haven't found much of a difference between 130 degree water versus 212 degrees. I typically pour whatever dissolved into the sprayer then combine whatever urea is leftover and add a little more hot water to it. Obviously takes multiple 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@Still learnin I'm not following you mixing instruction. 7-9 pounds into 3-4 gallons of water is anywhere from .80lbsN to 1.38lbsN. That's pretty hot even at the lower possible rate.
I would say 1 pound of urea per gallon is standard for spraying. Go with 2 pounds per gallon if you really want to push it hard.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

@Redtwin I guess I made that confusing. That's just my mixing/dissolving rate so I don't use a ton of hot water. I then add that to my sprayer along with the appropriate amount of carrier.

So if I'm planning on using 20lbs of urea to spray my yard, I'll divide that into two buckets and add hot water. I'll pour what has dissolved through a filter into my sprayer, then combine the undissovked urea into one bucket and add more hot water. Pour that into my sprayer then add water into the sprayer from the hose to get the appropriate amount of carrier.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I use to premix everything in a bucket before adding it to the tank but now I just fill the tank half way add what I'm going to spray, mix it with a drill and mixer attachment and then top it off with water, mix again and go.

This has cut my mixing time down a lot and I also have a few things pre measured so I don't have to waste time measuring. I can just dump it and mix it.


----------



## jochoada (May 26, 2021)

I just did this as a pairing to applying PGR. One step I took was to filter through a medium mesh paint filter (the paper throw away kind from HD) this kept any junk out of my tank. I was using.granular urea from Site One which wasn't specified to spray.

Hole this helps!


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

jochoada said:


> I was using.granular urea from Site One which wasn't specified to spray.


Which bag of urea did you get from SiteOne? Mine specifically says, "For use in rotary spreaders only" but it's definitely fine for tank mixing. Urea dissolves very well in water and I would be surprised if yours is any different.


----------



## jochoada (May 26, 2021)

@littlehuman yes just the stuff specified for rotary spreaders. It was extra from fall cool season applications before I moved that I'm now applying in liquid to my Bermuda yard 👍. My bag did have some visual non urea particles very few but not zero which is why I filtered it.


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

Just wanted to give an update I mixed my first Urea spray this weekend and am very happy with how it went down. I felt more accurate in my application and the turf seemed to be more uniform in color. No burning.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

I just sprayed Urea, Ferrous Sulfate and TNex last week and put .23 lbs of N in the morning and had some leaf tip burn. Next time I will apply .15 to .2 lbs of N to hopefully prevent leaf tip burn.


----------

